

How a Chatlet works in SVYFT. - yeleti
https://medium.com/@svyft/how-a-chatlet-works-in-svyft-18870dc8838a

======
thedangler
Very odd, If you look into their twitter they promote other products called
tesla.IM and peopledock on a site called
[http://yourstory.com](http://yourstory.com). Which takes you to SVYFT.com
(couple name changes?) They never mention their name changes in these "news"
articles. I guess they are trying to get as many links to their site as
possible.

Either way, I like the idea but I think they would have a better chance in
this market if it was open sourced or allowed companies to install it on local
networks. Let developers make their own chatlets that they can sell and
promote the product at the same time.

Almost reminds me of google wave.

~~~
yeleti
[https://twitter.com/teslaim/statuses/467583083118473216](https://twitter.com/teslaim/statuses/467583083118473216)

also

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/csg81bicijnvj2m/Name%20change%20fo...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/csg81bicijnvj2m/Name%20change%20for%20HN.png)

